# Lyme



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd like to know what constitutes an innoculation for a dog. If the dog has positive test result and then a few weeks later has no symptoms and almost no antigen present in the blood does this constitute an "inocculation?" Just curious. My dog was exposed to lyme disease and has "low levels" of the antigen in her blood. She must be treated for 30 days w/ doxycycline. Then how long after Tx do you vaccinate against it? Any and all info ismuch appreciated. Thanks in advance all who responded.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's two sources to check out (the first is written in more lay terms):



> *Borrelia burgdorferi: The Spirochete and Its Detection*
> The spirochete that causes Lyme disease cannot live outside the body of a host. It must live within either a mammal or a tick. There are several subspecies of _Borrelia burgdorferi_ in different parts of the world so Lyme disease is not unique to the U.S.
> In the mammal's body, the spirochete is especially adept at binding to connective tissue. While reading additional material on this organism, you will encounter references to the spirochete's surface proteins called Osps (Osp stands for outer surface protein). Different Osps are expressed depending on whether the spirochete is attached to the tick midgut (OspA), the mammal's connective tissue (OspC), or whether the tick is in an early or late stage of mammal infection (Osps E and F respectively). By modifying its Osps, the spirochete is able to change its presentation to the mammalian host's immune system, thus escaping immune destruction. In addition to changing Osps, the spirochete can change its shape into at least three different forms and is able to hide within cellular folds. (The Lyme spirochete is a master of disguise and camouflage.)
> _*This presents an enormous diagnostic challenge: if the host's immune system can't even find the organism, how are we supposed to detect it?*_
> ...


From: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=1588

This one is from the Merck Manual:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/50600.htm


----------

